# GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB ARIZONA



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Arizona Good life bike club is a club that started with ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB we established in 2011 we created the bike club to keep the Lowrider culture alive for our next generation, ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB is drug free gang free bike club, we are recruiting lowrider bikes, beach cruisers , trikes, pedal car, scooters if interested contact Michael Clark 623-694-3862


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

President Alex 20" bike


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Vice President Lealand 20" bike


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Tatiana 20" bike


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Amayas pedal car


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Life bike club scooter


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Alex fire engine pedal car


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB ARIZONA


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4pdv8cl1t&reload=2#/profile?user=mystaexcell

GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB ARIZONA IN VIDEO SHOOT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE BIKES !!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice bikes and pedal cars homie... good way to rep AZ ...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Nice bikes and pedal cars homie... good way to rep AZ ...


thank you bro, kids work hard at it, ARIZONA TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup: NICE BIKES !!!!!!!


Thank you homie


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Good Life BC :wave:

Let me know if you're lookin for custom parts. I'm down to sponsor your club with good prices for your bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Whatup Good Life BC :wave:
> 
> Let me know if you're lookin for custom parts. I'm down to sponsor your club with good prices for your bikes :thumbsup:


Was up tony, thank you bro we sure will be hitting you up soon, our club members are ready for that next step in the game, thank you tony for support ROLLERZ ONLY TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up tony, thank you bro we sure will be hitting you up soon, our club members are ready for that next step in the game, thank you tony for support ROLLERZ ONLY TTT:thumbsup:


Yes sir no prob. I like helping up and coming clubs. Your members look like they're off to a good start. Looking forward to meeting up at the Mesa show.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Yes sir no prob. I like helping up and coming clubs. Your members look like they're off to a good start. Looking forward to meeting up at the Mesa show.


We will be there for sure at mesa show see you homies there


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT KEEP THE LIFESTYLE UP!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

EVILRIDER said:


> TTT KEEP THE LIFESTYLE UP!![/QU:thumbsup:OTE]
> TTT


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking good so far. :thumbsup: how many bikes is there?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Looking good so far. :thumbsup: how many bikes is there?


Thank you homie we have 5 bikes 2 pedal cars, 1scooter so far


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:Thats a good start. good luck.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice bikes man.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

I support this club 100% :thumbsup: From one AZ based club to another.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I support this club 100% :thumbsup: From one AZ based club to another.


Thank you homie AZ TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice bikes man.


thank you homie


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

GGood morning


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

All entrees fees need to be turned in by February 15th contact good life secretary Margaret or good life pres mike


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

we got one spot to this president Mike will have car displayed out at this historical event Arizona 100 years celebration if you want to display bike with his car contact good life secretary Margaret or good life president Mike by Feb 10


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

BIG MONDOS pedal car photo shoot one if the best photography guys out there


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Here a couple from EL Rudy from Inthestreetsmag another great photographer in the big AZ SIDE doing their thang


----------



## richardlowrider (Feb 1, 2012)

nice bikes!! arizona


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

richardlowrider said:


> nice bikes!! arizona


Thank you homie we have few more in works


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning good life bike club


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload images


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 430200
> 
> Amayas pedal car


nice paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice paint job :thumbsup:


Thank you bro


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Alex Chilin at AZ 100 years celebration event


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

great start to the club!! Glad there is more bikes in AZ.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Mesa lowrider show SOLD OUT FOR CAR OR TRUCK SPOTS! We have room for Motorcycles and bikes, pedal cars and Special Interest. I will post up in here if anything opens up. Be on the look out for my posts.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB will have 6-7 bikes 3 pedal cars at mesa Lowrider magazine super show


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB will have 6-7 bikes 3 pedal cars at mesa Lowrider magazine super show


Cant wait to see them. Ill be there with the Hello Kitty Trike.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Cant wait to see them. Ill be there with the Hello Kitty Trike.


see you out there homie we will roll in Friday


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> see you out there homie we will roll in Friday


:wave: I will be there with my green dragon bike and my red and black bike. Hopfully my president will ok the idea of us rolling in friday from phoenix park.:x:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave: I will be there with my green dragon bike and my red and black bike. Hopfully my president will ok the idea of us rolling in friday from phoenix park.:x:


Hope so homie, hope see many ripping that AZ SIDE, see you there


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

WWelcome David and his son to the ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB, they will have a full show bike at mesa show 

I just ordered 3plaques and 3 pendants for bike club, keep up the great work lil homies


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrates on your win today, at the Lowrider Style Car Show.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT MORE PICS SIR GOOD LIFE TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Congrates on your win today, at the Lowrider Style Car Show.


thank you homie,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

View attachment 443791


smiley602 said:


> TTT MORE PICS SIR GOOD LIFE TTT


was up sir Smiley you kind sir you, phoenix CC TTT[/QUOTE]


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Congrates on your win today, at the Lowrider Style Car Show.


Man bro I didn't know you guys were there, would have been good to kick it, didn't you win also? We weren't going show but decided to show car with old school and identify, and rest of clubs there, we can meet up mesa show


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

My baby (RIVI) almost done can't wait, then Betty boop goes in for more work, Iceman almost ready, Mario getting ready all 6 bikes 1pedal car almost ready MESA LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW HERE WE COME, ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> Man bro I didn't know you guys were there, would have been good to kick it, didn't you win also? We weren't going show but decided to show car with old school and identify, and rest of clubs there, we can meet up mesa show


Yeah I was the only Phx Kus bc there. But we got 2nd place Lowrider bike. Yeah saw the Betty pt and knew goodlife was there. Just went to show some love and supporting kids. Yeah I'll see you at Mesa with the rest of the crew.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Hell ya bro great job on win, will meet at show


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Shelly and i reserved a room for Friday 03/30/12 and 03/31/12 check out 04/01/12 at the Americas best value inn & suites mesa 560 s country club Dr mesa AZ 85210 480-969-2200 $47.99 a night Its a mile away frm the show n when i printed directions it says its 4 min away from ea other..u do have 2 pay when u call 2 reserve the rooms it was 95.98 total two days


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT

They gonna make them haters cry


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Got a call from Richard Ochoa last night we got confirmation tha all 4 cars are in and 6 bike 1 pedal car can't wait Great job everyone 
ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT 
R U GONNA CRY


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you remeber when you sent in you reg? Because i havent got anything for my trike back.


90rivimichael said:


> Got a call from Richard Ochoa last night we got confirmation tha all 4 cars are in and 6 bike 1 pedal car can't wait Great job everyone
> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT
> R U GONNA CRY


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

deweyg said:


> Do you remeber when you sent in you reg? Because i havent got anything for my trike back.


Ill hit up Richard on face book and see if everyones registration got in ok.


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

OK:wow:.


PASSIONATE63 said:


> Ill hit up Richard on face book and see if everyones registration got in ok.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Do you remeber when you sent in you reg? Because i havent got anything for my trike back.


I sent ours weekend of the 100pedal years of AZ


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

OOur pedal car was sent the week after the 100 year AZ show


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Hope you homies got in


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup my Homies! Looking good !


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup my Homies! Looking good !


was up Mr Luna, thank you homie


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Ordering shirts I need everyone shirts by Thursday call Mike


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got my confirmation letter in today, so ill see you there.:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> Hope you homies got in


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Just got my confirmation letter in today, so ill see you there.:thumbsup:


cool see you there


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

I got our confirmation for mesa show we roll in on Saturday 7:30 am to 2:00 pm we will have to line up the night before or early in morning this will also be the time to buy your ticket before the show for 20.00 if you wait tickets will be 30.00 we will already be in mesa on Friday get everyone together so we can line up or roll in together all cars and bikes need meet up at hotel some of us are staying on Friday evening
thank you everyone 
Pres Mike Good life CC


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT
R u gonna cry


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

This is just the beginning not even a year yet for restarting club and we have 11 entrees for mesa lowrider magazine show Would have had more entrees but got full on us, great job to all the ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND CLUB members no where but TO THE TOP from here come Guadalupe show might double that come Vegas maybe more entrees but one day at a time and help from fellow members it will happen 
again thank you 
pres Mike ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB 
R U GONNA CRY


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Google morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Arizona GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT

R U GONNA CRY


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

All plaques are ordered and paid for will have ready come show time 1car plaque, 3 bike plaques, 2 bike club pendants, all shirts will be turn in tomorrow morning shit over 35 shirts. damn we gonna look great out there, 
ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT 
R U GONNA CRY


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Dam thats tight, Arizona Good Life going to be looking good out there. Sounds like some good family time.


90rivimichael said:


> All plaques are ordered and paid for will have ready come show time 1car plaque, 3 bike plaques, 2 bike club pendants, all shirts will be turn in tomorrow morning shit over 35 shirts. damn we gonna look great out there,
> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT
> R U GONNA CRY


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Dam thats tight, Arizona Good Life going to be looking good out there. Sounds like some good family time.


Thank you homie, its crunch time, seems like the days are going quick,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

I Just finished ASU bike seat, came out bad ass,
an these kids coming out swinging for this show every last one pf them did something new to their bikes stepping up their game for thisand mesa show.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

sneak peak of ASU bike seat


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Excited today I pick up rivi from Chavo, all I have to say is CHAVO is one bad mofo
ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

can't wait this gonna be a weekend of fun


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Reppin that ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB today getting interview by west valley tribune article about lowriding and the impact it has taken on me and my familia, club and things we do for the community, ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> Reppin that ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB today getting interview by west valley tribune article about lowriding and the impact it has taken on me and my familia, club and things we do for the community, ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


Dam homie that's good. Putting a positive look on Lowriders out there. Arizona Good Life Bc TTT.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Dam homie that's good. Putting a positive look on Lowriders out there. Arizona Good Life Bc TTT.


Yes sir, interview went well the reporter will send link for video when done also the article will be out Friday 30th of march in the east valley tribune


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Arizona GOOD Life CAR & BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Wazzzzzz up erbody less than two weeks to go, is everyone ready for show


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Big thanks to CHAVO from iceman for pinstripes on truck and bike


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Excited today I pick up rivi from Chavo, all I have to say is CHAVO is one bad mofo
> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


Post up some pics man?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

New hats comes in gray blue writing, blue gray writing also in visor blue gray writing hit IP Michael pres or Iceman to order or get info to order


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB today is meeting day, all plaques done and shirts done will hand out at meeting today


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

4 More day's :wave:


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Is Arizona Good Life Ready?:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Were ready my homie, ASU bike all done, pedal car done, cold blooded done, Mega tron done, smurf bike done, Steelers bike done, pocket bike done, were good to go, how you homies coming along,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up homies, crunch time, were all ready to go, just last minute touches 
AZ TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn that allot of bikes for new club, yall commin out hard. Cant wait to see your car thar Chavo got down on as thinking of hitting him up about working on my moms car that shes building.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Were ready my homie, ASU bike all done, pedal car done, cold blooded done, Mega tron done, smurf bike done, Steelers bike done, pocket bike done, were good to go, how you homies coming along,


We will have for entry's in all maybe five not sure. Im already packed to go. Got the homie casper that is giving me a lift for the show.


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Good to go. Just a few last min touchs too. Hello kitty trike ready.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Damn that allot of bikes for new club, yall commin out hard. Cant wait to see your car thar Chavo got down on as thinking of hitting him up about working on my moms car that shes building.


Thanks homie, come Guadalupe we will have rest of bike club that didn't make mesa show should have couple more bikes and two other pedal cars should be about 10 11 bike club entrees,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> We will have for entry's in all maybe five not sure. Im already packed to go. Got the homie casper that is giving me a lift for the show.


Hell ya see you homies out there


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Arizona GOOD Life CAR & BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB its crunch time then show time


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Who's ready, its crunch time, for the luv of lowriding And things we do to make ourselves proud in what we do, to please others, good luck to all participating in the show, for me it was worth all the hard work and to get closer with my club thru all the stress and good times, and the bad there will be nothing we cant fix to make better and stronger. ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB to the fucken top


----------



## LELAND...-"FR3SH...KIDD" (Jan 30, 2012)

2 more days  can't wait to bust out my bike GOODLIFE BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

LELAND...-"FR3SH...KIDD" said:


> 2 more days  can't wait to bust out my bike GOODLIFE BIKE CLUB


Me either, great job I'm sure all the hard work will pay off


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out the interview on the east valley tribune -- Lowrider car show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Have fun at the show my homies. :wave: next year ill make it for sure.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Have fun at the show my homies. :wave: next year ill make it for sure.


Thank you homie, that sucks bro you couldn't get here, think VEGAS bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you homie, that sucks bro you couldn't get here, think VEGAS bro


Hell yea vegas, but first the de mayo show at the tropicana in laughlin.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Wasssssssss up ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB end of a weekend of good times, all our hard work pail off, we took home 5 awards,and sgt at arms Shelly took 2nd CUV, VP Iceman took 1st CUV, Mario took 3r in 80s luxury class, VP Lealand took 2nd bikes, president Mike took 1st in 90s street custom ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT YOU GONNA CRY


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Hell yea vegas, but first the de mayo show at the tropicana in laughlin.


Were thinking about it homie, one of guys took 2nd in bike


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Wassssssssss up ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB lets get ready for our next show Guadalupe and Life CC next weekend roll deep out there


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassssup Good Life C.C.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ATTENTION: ON THE SCENE CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY @8:00 AM-? ON 43RD. AVE. N THOMAS ON THE SE. CORNER @ CLUB 602 PLEASE COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR CLUB PRESIDENT (RAM) DONATIONS &/OR HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED, ANYTHING WILL HELP US OUT THANKS.

»FREE RAM«. COME OUT N SHOW SUPPORT BRING ALL THE GOODLIFE C.C.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Guadalupe show
great job bike club out of 6 entrees we placed in four category, cold blooded bike, cardinals bike, megatron bike, and the pocket bike


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CLEAN RIDES!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Free show, free entrees to show car, bike, truck, motorcycle, awards, lowrider loto, raffle, food, bring out the familia have good time, thanks to ACA all sponsor for their help in making this possible and to city of Chandler


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

1st place Chandler cinco de mayo car show


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

1st place Chandler cinco de mayo car show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_*WADD YUP GUYS. IT IS COMING YUP. SO WHO IS GOING TO ROLL. *_







ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC​


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Were looking into it see who can make it out 



mr.widow-maker said:


> _*WADD YUP GUYS. IT IS COMING YUP. SO WHO IS GOING TO ROLL. *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

2nd place julian good life bike club


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 477448
> 
> 1st place Chandler cinco de mayo car show


Is this the same Cardinals bike thats currently at Modern Arte being striped? If so I saw it today and it was looking tight, cant wait to see it after Alex finishes with it.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Is this the same Cardinals bike thats currently at Modern Arte being striped? If so I saw it today and it was looking tight, cant wait to see it after Alex finishes with it.


Jose made me sand that bike hahaha... they did a badass job painting it... nice color...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Jose made me sand that bike hahaha... they did a badass job painting it... nice color...


I thought it was same bike they had in their shop today but wasnt sure. I think itll be more badass once Alex stripes it.


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

YEAH ITS GETTING SOME WORK DONE RIGHT NOW


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Goob Life bike club TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 485458
> 
> View attachment 485459


Who painted your rims? Do you know of any shows coming up in AZ?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

deweyg said:


> Who painted your rims? Do you know of any shows coming up in AZ?


September theres one. :wave:


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> September theres one. :wave:


Where at?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

deweyg said:


> Who painted your rims? Do you know of any shows coming up in AZ?


i will find out the entire bike is powder coted, im not sure ehat showsare coming will search and post


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

:wave::wave:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> September theres one. :wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Hit up dook602 he has homie that powder coats


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Hit up dook602 he has homie that powder coats


theres used to be a local guy on here that did reasonable priced powder coating but im not sure what ever happened to him.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Good life ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

deweyg said:


> Where at?





90rivimichael said:


> :wave::wave:


For the shows info.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

Right on the borders of az and nv.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatup fellas... any pics of the cardinals bike after Alex striped it???


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup fellas... any pics of the cardinals bike after Alex striped it???


will get some posted


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

90rivimichael said:


> will get some posted


Cool bro, i loved the color they sprayed on it, just wanna see what alex did to it...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good LIFE bike CLUB TTT


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

TonyO said:


> Whatup Good Life BC :wave:
> 
> Let me know if you're lookin for custom parts. I'm down to sponsor your club with good prices for your bikes :thumbsup:


What's up Tony


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good LIFE bike CLUB TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHATS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD FELLAS


Was up bro, phx cc ttt


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good LIFE bike CLUB TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry lil good life bike club i been slacking on bike blub side keep up good work, lets get ready for Vegas


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 4th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

WHATS UP GOOD LIFE? LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY TEXAS PASSIN THRU!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

BIGDADDY75 said:


> WHATS UP GOOD LIFE? LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY TEXAS PASSIN THRU!!


was up bro, tell our homie Tony and Elia we say was happening


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Vegas confirmations, bike club will be deep in vegas with 9 entrees 6 bikes, 2 pedal cars and 1scooter scooter


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

This is always a great show for the familia, lots of awards, entertainment, singers, rappers, dancers, artist, and i believe we are still working on Chihuahua race, and some of the baddest show cars in az, Lowrider bikes, free to public, bring the whole familia mom, dad, nana, tata and bring the kids. Its gonna be a day of fun for everyone, i can't wait. I know my familia will be there and my GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB familia will be there as well. Hope te see all yhe AZside there.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up bro, yaw goin to the Carl Hayden Show this weekend?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM VEGAS..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice pics ONEOFAKIND


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

90rivimichael said:


> Nice pics ONEOFAKIND


THANKS...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Just for kid's bike and pedal car show, ITS BACK, OUR KIDS OUR NEXT GENERATION IF LOWRIDING,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 593057
> 
> Just for kid's bike and pedal car show, ITS BACK, OUR KIDS OUR NEXT GENERATION IF LOWRIDING,



Its a go, bike and pedal car show, 52 awards trophies ordered , need some help from a member of 4-5 different car clubs to help judge bike show, please let me know ASAP so I can put your plaque on poster/flyer 
Thanks in advance
16inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
street
Mild
Full

20inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
26inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Trike 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Pedal cars 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Special interest
1st, 2nd, 3rd

Best of awards
Lowrider car
DUB ride
Classic


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up good life bike club


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up Mike. How's it going


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> What's up Mike. How's it going


Going good my brotha, just getting ready for this show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Great show first time I got caught in the word . Very entertaining I had a good time


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> Great show first time I got caught in the word . Very entertaining I had a good time


Me to lol, congrars on your club wins, thanks for coming out, see you guys at the mesa show,


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Me to lol, congrars on your club wins, thanks for coming out, see you guys at the mesa show,


 :wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave:


Was up bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up bro


waiting on my registration form for mesa. you?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Life bike club TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

See everyone in mesa this weekend


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> See everyone in mesa this weekend


Long time no see. Walcome back. See you in Mesa.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hearding out first thing tomarrow. :wave:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

GOOD LIFE TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Giovanni and his plaque from the Mesa super show 2013 full custom


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Alex with his 3rd place plaque from Mesa Lowrider show 2013 street custom


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Few other entrees


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice job guy's and congratts. It was chill talking to you. I tell you that blue truck with huge t.v with the weather forcast hooked up to it comes in handy when it comes to show's.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Nice job guy's and congratts. It was chill talking to you. I tell you that blue truck with huge t.v with the weather forcast hooked up to it comes in handy when it comes to show's.


Lol iceman S-10 comes in handy for the kids to thank you brotha, Phoenix kustoms looking good out there, congrats to you guys also


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

oneofakind said:


>


Oh wow that's freaking sick


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> Oh wow that's freaking sick


Thank you brotha


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats Az Good Life Bike club


----------



## BROOKLYN__RYDER (May 27, 2013)

nice man. wish i lived out there to be recruited but good job


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

You guys have some sweet bikes !:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## agent002 (Oct 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

chrismiller said:


> You guys have some sweet bikes !:thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------

